# Squats without squat rack or spotter



## UFC rocks (May 28, 2008)

hi guys i have a few questions about squats. 

first question is if i get stuck in the middle of a rep and i think i cant squat the weight up, because its too heavy, should i just drop the weight behind me. or do you think its to dangerous for me too really push my self without a spootter or safety stands, and so therefore should i stop the set when one of the reps gets pretty hard. or do you think its ok to really push my self and if i get stuck i could simply drop the weight behind me. 

the other question is do you think it will ok for me drop the weight behind me after a set is finished. because i dont have a squat stand i have to get the bar of the floor press it into the air and get into position then do the squats, once the set is finished i then have to press it back up to get it out of position. to save engery to you think it will be ok if i just drop the weight behind me instead.


----------



## DOMS (May 28, 2008)

If you workout without a spotter or something to catch the bar if you fail, you're not really going to push yourself all the way.  Really pushing yourself mean that, sometime soon, you _are_ going to be caught below the bar.

I take that you workout at home?  Go buy a pair of adjustable metal saw horses at home depot for $40.  If you fail, you can lower the bar down the horses and call it a set.


----------



## KelJu (May 28, 2008)

Get a safety catch or some other sort of safety measure in place like DOMS said. You should be going balls to the wall on the last set, imo. I have have friend at my gym that spot me on the last set. I have never had to drop weight before, so I don't know how safe it is to try.


----------



## UFC rocks (May 28, 2008)

hey thanks for the replys, i am planning on getting some squats stands soon.


----------

